# Eggs! :d



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

today i got home after being away for a couple day i look into my tank and i find my 2 oscars hovering above there eggs!  this is the first time these to have laid eggs together. my big girl had a mate before that died so hopfully shes a good mom!! so first time they have laid the eggs in my tank. im just wondering if i should remove them or divide up the tank. im worried about when the fry hatch that the current will be to strong. currently in the 140 is the 2 oscars 2 ornates 2 palmas polys 1 cynodon gibbus. and another oscar.

heres some pics!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

If I were you leave the eggs there for one day just to make sure the male oscar doing his job then move the eggs to a smaller tank for hatching. Just be quick when removing the eggs so it will not be out of the water more then a few seconds. How big is your oscar?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool, congrats


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok ill probalbly switch them out again tomorrow. the eggs are looking tan so hopfully the males mature enough that it was able to fertilize. the male is only probably 9inches maybe its 10 its fairly young. the female is just about 2 years old i belive. n shes almost 13inches.i hope she get a tad bigger  

how should i keep the egg tank setup? i have a 20 gal tank with a sponger filter heater and a HOB filter with sponge on the intake. im just worried about fungus growing on the eggs or somthing.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool. good luck with the project


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

BubbaGump_59 said:


> ok ill probalbly switch them out again tomorrow. the eggs are looking tan so hopfully the males mature enough that it was able to fertilize. the male is only probably 9inches maybe its 10 its fairly young. the female is just about 2 years old i belive. n shes almost 13inches.i hope she get a tad bigger
> 
> how should i keep the egg tank setup? i have a 20 gal tank with a sponger filter heater and a HOB filter with sponge on the intake. im just worried about fungus growing on the eggs or somthing.


get the same water from big tank and fill the 20Gal, then have your heater and sponge filter running and use some old media from your big tank to put in the HOB filter so you have good bacteria seed, but remember to cover the intake of your HOB filter. If you have a power head then you can use to flow it direct to the eggs and it helps flow away the dead eggs for fungus eggs away from the good one or you raise the eggs close to the HOB filter output so the current can flow it. As for fungus, you can just go and get some fungus medication and put it in. Never use the fungus that give out blue color, I forgot its name but its really changing your tank color and you can't even see a thing. But yeah if you can do small water change and have some current flow onto the eggs then chance of catching fungus is low and you can also use fungus medication as this state as well. You can also try to pick out dead eggs and fungus eggs by hand as well when you notice they appear. Oh and good luck.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for the help! do you think the flow from the HOB would be enough if i place the eggs in correctly? its rated for a 40 gal. oh n it should be fun trying to get the eggs out of the 140  the oscars wont be to impressed


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

BubbaGump_59 said:


> thanks for the help! do you think the flow from the HOB would be enough if i place the eggs in correctly? its rated for a 40 gal. oh n it should be fun trying to get the eggs out of the 140  the oscars wont be to impressed


It should be easy as it is all on the rock and it is sticky so it won't fall down on you. It is the Oscar that you have to worry, I don't know how defensive they can be but other they will bite your hand when you have it close to the eggs. The flow rate is fine if its is too strong then just have it lower to the bottom. Once the eggs hatch you can just have sponge filter only and do regular water change and get brine shrimp for them.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok today i set up the tank i have a nice flow over the eggs now its just a waiting game


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Any updates?


----------

